# NuFlush



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone installing theses? Any feedback out there? 

http://www.nuflush.com/index.php


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW! 

They say new but that was on the shelf at Ace Hardware and Builder's Square long before Fluid Master. :laughing:

Replaced tons of them in the 80's and early 90's but I haven't seen any in quite a while. If I remember correctly, they actually worked OK for six months to two years before they started running constantly without shutting off.

I thought they finally were eliminated because of endangering the potable water (water inlet and valve are below water level).

What a joke that they call the FluidMaster fill valves "old mechanical devices" when FM's are newer than the Nuflush valves. :laughing:

The fill tube extension probably won't work either since they didn't show how it is sealed against the old tube. Water probably leaks between the two causing the valve to refill the tank regularly. Also by putting the refill tube from the fill valve straight in the side rather than with an air-break at the top, they have created another potential cross-connection.

This product is a danger to our potable water. How does this stuff ever see the light of day?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

So retarded, FOR HOMEOWNERS ONLY!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Id like to know how much $$$ the owner of NuFlush invested.

What a bad idea.....


----------

